# First kitless



## Paul in OKC (May 22, 2017)

It really is. I tend to over think projects so some get put of. Decided to just play and go big. One inch 304 stainless tubing, and some left over 17-4 stainless. Was fun to make and let me play with some thoughts. Next one will be 'normal' size of similar materials, hopefully soon. Oh, it has a Bock nib . Closed it is 6" long and weighs 8.9 oz!


----------



## magpens (May 22, 2017)

As I said in the other thread, Lovely work !!!!!


----------



## Dalecamino (May 22, 2017)

THIS...got my attention.  I love this Paul. I will be looking at these pics often. Very nice!


----------



## wizard (May 22, 2017)

I love it...Bold and Unique!! Keep playing and have fun... 
I think normal is overrated.

"Do not conform to the pattern of this world....."<------Keep it up!

Kind Regards,
Doc


----------



## Curly (May 23, 2017)

Paul many people ask what threads a kitless maker used for their pen. The cap threads look like doozies. Would you mind telling me what it and the others are? Thanks.

Like I basically said on Facebook. As an eye dropper it would hold an entire bottle of ink.


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 23, 2017)

Threads on both ends of the body, and top end of the cap are 20 tpi. The cap to body connection is kind of a combo. I didn't want to mess with 2 or 3 start threads, but didn't want a bunch of turns either, so I tried to making a shallow 10 pitch thread. The female used a regular V thread. The male thread is a modified V. There is an oilfield thread called an MT, it is 60* with a .055 flat instead of full V profile. It is also a 6 pitch thread. So I played in AutoCad and came up with what it would look like run as a 10 pitch. Still deeper than I would like, but I had plenty of material . Also the advantage of the full size machines at the shop. I intend to give double or triple start threading a go on one in the future, and will come up with a size that fits what I am doing. At least that's the plan!


----------



## stuckinohio (May 23, 2017)

Very nice!

Lewis


----------



## Jim15 (May 23, 2017)

Great looking work.


----------



## RobS (May 23, 2017)

That is such a BOSS pen, as in when you whip it out to sign a document, there is no question who has the signature of authority.

Love it!!!


----------



## lorbay (May 23, 2017)

Wow. I love that cap thread. 
Lin


----------



## Pierre--- (May 23, 2017)

Wow!
Can one really writes a line with a 8.9 oz pen?


----------



## RobS (May 23, 2017)

lorbay said:


> Wow. I love that cap thread.
> Lin



The greater the mass the greater the damping effect. So it should be a smooth line!


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 23, 2017)

Pierre--- said:


> Wow!
> Can one really writes a line with a 8.9 oz pen?



Or tear the paper


----------



## RogerC (May 23, 2017)

This is a great example of "more than meets the eye."  At first glance it looks rather simple, but when you really start looking at it and realizing all the work that went into making it, it gives you an all new appreciation.  Nicely done!


----------



## Rolandranch (May 24, 2017)

Wow, very cool especially for being the first one. With that weight, you could probably use it as a weapon too.:wink:


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 26, 2017)

Not that I can carry this in my shirt pocket, but it needed an anti-roll device!


----------

